# system cuts on bumps



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
This is odd. All connections seemed secure but when you hit small bumps in the road the sound cuts (but the system doesn't power down or 'reboot').
All RCA's and speaker cables are secure and so is the auto-sense.
It must be the power and ground but if they are tight what could cause it, bad ground?

Seth


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

All sound, or just sub? If its sub, don't forget to check the wires inside the box. Is this an oem system? Do you use an amp? See if you can reproduce the problem when the car is stopped by possibly shaking the amp. Does it happen when you use the radio or cd player? You need to start narrowing down the field if you can to zero in on the problem.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

My system is simple:
HU gets only the power harness and the radio antenna. Only outputs are the FRLR RCA's.
My 280w kenwood 4 channel is mounted under the seat and that has 11 feeds.
4 speakers. 4 RCA's. auto-sense. power running to the battery (10' or so), and ground running to a screw mounted under the center console next to the e-brake (about 8").
No sub.
The cd changer under the radio clicks too when the sound cuts telling me it's losing power as well. I'm thinking it may be a loose power cable going to the radio harness.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Re-fastened the face plate to the HU and it didn't do it on the ride home. I'll see what happens tomorrow.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
still does it and only on the highway. It does it when I hit a reflector that short jab. Wierd. Must be a loose ground or something.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Hmm,
> still does it and only on the highway. It does it when I hit a reflector that short jab. Wierd. Must be a loose ground or something.
> 
> Seth



Yea.. if you used an aftermarket wireing harness check the ground wire on that. I had the same issue with my old harness. And when i reinstalled my radio with the new one the problem was gone. Alot of the times when your working on the dash or in there moving things around the harness can get mangled and the small connectors that site inside the male to female connectors can get loose. And trying to get them to sit back in nice and snug is usually more of a pain in the ass then just getting a new harness and rewireing. Hope this helps.

Keep us up to date on the issue.


----------

